# Paragonah Res/Red Creek



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Just wanted to notify folks that the reservoir is significantly affected by the monsoon and sediment load from the Brian Head Fire. Red Creek is difficult at best to decipher in the rocky outpouring at the inlet. The first 150 yards out from the creek inlet is loaded with woody debris ranging from small branches to entire trees. Water clarity is a couple inches and reeks. Dead fish line the shore. Conditions are slightly better around the dam but the turbidity is still bad enough to create fish kill. 

I don't think this bodes well for the wild rainbow trout population that had existed for several years. It only looks like the fire touched the upper reaches of the drainage but its definitely having an affect on the lake. I can't imagine what type of devastation exists in Yankee Meadows waterways given the scale of damage to this fishery.

I assume the state knows already but I will send them a notification (regional fishing report down for some reason) as there was no mention of the damage on the past reports I found (compared to mention of changing conditions at Panguitch)

I will provide photos in the near future if I can download them from my father's camera.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

*Photos*

Here ya go


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats is very sad. I used to love fishing up at Red Creek when I was living in Cedar City. I hope Red Creek and Yankee can rebound well from this.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

What makes this really sad is it was human error and could have been prevented-O,-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

So the forest is now open?

Thanks for the report


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

There are still road and trail closures but Red Creek is not included:

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd554241.pdf


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> There are still road and trail closures but Red Creek is not included:
> 
> https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd554241.pdf


Thanks


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I don't think this bodes well for the wild rainbow trout population that had existed for several years.


Paragonah is dead. The scary thing about this is what you mentioned above. Paragonah Reservoir has been a wild rainbow trout fishery for a long time (though the state did stock the reservoir with rainbow trout as a supplement, these fish were never likely needed and were only stocked in case year classes of wild fish did not survive). As one of the few and only true wild rainbow trout fisheries in the state, no one really knows if we will ever get this wild rainbows back. The damage a fire causes to a drainage can last a long time and could potentially, in this case, make the limited spawning habitat no longer viable for future rainbow trout.

I know that my brother was into Yankee around the same time the picture in this thread was taken to assess the damage there as well. In his opinion, Yankee Meadow will go the same route if it hasn't already. Panguitch Lake is also in danger of having the same thing happen. The last I had talked to my brother about it, evident fish kills at both Yankee and Panguitch had happened though they hadn't been affected as much as Paragonah. Fishing at Panguitch Lake was still good.


----------

